# Veteran Horse Showing - correct turnout



## mbf938 (10 February 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking about showing my 14hh 23 year old Arab x Welsh in Veteran Horse Society Showing classes in either in-hand or under saddle but I'm not sure what the correct turnout would be. 

I've had a look at the rulebook, but I'm still not entirely sure what I would need to wear for in-hand or whether he would need to wear a snaffle or double bridle. If the latter, would a pelham be acceptable? I have a limited budget, so I'm just trying to work out whether I would be able to use my current tack which is a snaffle bridle (either with an eggbutt or a pelham with two reins) and, if I were to enter ridden classes, a GP saddle. All my tack is black leather rather than brown. 

I have correct rider wear for working hunter classes (hacking jacket etc) but I am unsure as to whether I would need a show jacket instead and also what other items of clothing I would need for in-hand classes. 

Does anyone else show their horses in Veteran Horse Society showing classes? 

Thanks


----------



## schneeko (10 February 2012)

In veteran classes, you turn out to type. So look up how an arab x welsh would normally be turned out and just do the same. (It probably depends whether he looks more like an arab for a welshie)

A lot of veteran classes say snaffles only so check the show schedule and black tack in fine, some judges seem to prefer brown but it's not wrong to have it.

Good Luck


----------



## mbf938 (10 February 2012)

Thanks. 

In terms of showing him as a breed, I don't think I can do that as both his sire Jackets Goldfinch and dam Killusty Black Magic were riding pony type. His dam was Welsh and Jackets Goldfinch is a riding pony with Thoroughbred, Arab, Welsh and Anglo Arab bloodlines so I'm assuming that my pony is actually a type, rather than a breed. I just refer to him as Arab x Welsh as those seem to be the two most prominant breeds in his bloodline, but obviously that isn't actually accurate. His breeder also registered all of his youngstock with the Irish Pony Society, which deals with show pony types rather than specific breeds. Despite this, he was sold to England as a showjumper and then went on to event and hasn't done any showing except a couple of novelty classes with me. 

Given that, I'm thinking he'd need to be turned out as a riding pony which is where I am unsure about whether or not he needs to wear a double bridle or not and whether I would need to wear a black jacket, given that I am looking at showing him in-hand.


----------



## TelH (10 February 2012)

Never wear a black jacket in the show ring. The general rule is navy for show ponies and hacks, tweed for everything else


----------



## MissSBird (10 February 2012)

Can you show us some photos of him? That will help clear up how he should be turned out


----------



## schneeko (10 February 2012)

MissSBird - ditto

Pictures would be helpful

If he's riding pony type then you really do need a navy jacket but otherwise probably tweed would be fine

This may be helpful: http://ctrmail.co.uk/forms/forms2012/2012 rule book for website.pdf 

It says that you can wear a pelham but obviously you should still check the rules of the show as some request that you don't


----------



## GinaGeo (10 February 2012)

If it's with the Veteran Horse Society, and any veteran other classes I imagine, you turnout to type.

Put a picture of her up and then people will let you know what they think. If she's Show Hunter Pony type then a tweed jacket will be fine, if Show Pony type then you will need a Navy Jacket. The rest of your workers clothing should be fine. Although spurs aren't allowed under Veteran Society Rules. You could also have an age badge for her.

For her, brown tack is prefferable as it's more traditional as is a straight cut saddle, but it shouldn't be of too much influence, better the saddle fits you and her in my opinion.

Also, if a show pony type she'll need a pretty, blingy browband of your colour choice, and your decided amount of bling, and a fine raised noseband.

If Show Hunter Pony type then keep it plain, plain browband, plain noseband.

Bitting wise up to you, your preference. Judges seem to prefer to doubles, but obviously what you mare goes best in, is the most important factor. 

In-Hand wise I'd just use your normal bridle and your riding outfit, if you can run in your boots!  If not, some trousers, that are a plain colour that contrasts with her leg colour and suitable running shoes.

Have Fun! I love the Veteran Showing Society, had a ball the last two years I've done it.


----------



## mbf938 (24 July 2012)

Here are some pictures from our first veteran in-hand class where he won his age group and came 2nd overall. The judge said I should wear a plain jacket as he is a Show Pony type: 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4532&pictureid=18165

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4532&pictureid=18166

I withdrew him from the ridden veteran class as it was running an hour behind and I had to get home for my sister's birthday, but I was wondering: if he is a Show Pony type, would I be able to ride him in ridden veteran classes as an adult? I am 23 years old, 5ft4 and weigh 10st. I'm worried I will look undermounted and not dress him well. Here is a picture of me mounted on him at the show last weekend: 


http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4532&pictureid=18167


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 July 2012)

Navy jacket. Everything else is fine. Preferably light coloured trousers over jods and boots for in-hand. 

As for veteran classes - watch out for some highly suspect judging if you go to the finals


----------



## mbf938 (24 July 2012)

Thank you 

Suspect in what way?


----------



## mbf938 (24 July 2012)

I ask as he qualified for the VHS Regionals and the South West Championships (VHPRC)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 July 2012)

Friends take the top placings, everyone else is mix and match. Same old, same old. Veterans are much worse than normal showing when it comes to suspect judging.


----------



## mbf938 (24 July 2012)

Ah, I see. That's a shame, although I am sure we will still have fun as this is the first time we have done any shows at all for 3 years as he has been on loan whilst I was at uni. 

Are there any other classes we would be eligible for? It is difficult finding classes for an adult and a 14hh SP type pony.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 July 2012)

You can really only do Part Bred Arab and Part Bred Welsh classes if doing proper showing due to your age.


----------

